# shooting problem help plz



## cowboy94 (Nov 8, 2012)

ok here is my problem. if I am in a tree stand I can hit what I am aiming at. but once I am back on the ground I cant seem to hit where I am aiming. So I have started to try and take it one step at a time. also I had not picked up my bow in almost a year. but I do have the Bow Fit and have been using it. now I did buy a new release but even when I use the new release same thing in tree stand I can hit where I am aiming but on the ground I cant. any help would be helpful.


----------



## Medic <} ----> (Nov 6, 2012)

Just don't hunt from the ground, lol. Nah, seriously it sounds like a mental block of some sort. Like you're thinking about it to hard. Just practice practice practice. If you don't think it's a mental block, and if by chance you are shooting over the back of the target then it could be a sight issue... because if you're shooting high, once in the tree (if you're high enough up and shooting far enough out) then the "arc" would take place thus causing you to be on target from the stand... Hope that makes since. 


Genesis 27:3


----------



## cowboy94 (Nov 8, 2012)

thanks. the wife and I choose to record each other and review the tape and I think I may have figured it out. on the ground I hold on way and while Im in the tree I hold a different way. one of my holding points changes.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: without seeing you shoot... ill guess your are dropping your arm, or rolling your shoulder when shooting in the stand and ill bet you are NOT BENDING AT THE WAIST. when you shoot from above, start with you proper form straight and level, anchor in .... then bend from the waist without moving anything else. this should help. dont forget the arrow will ALWAYS be high from above......


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

mike 66 said:


> :shade: without seeing you shoot... ill guess your are dropping your arm, or rolling your shoulder when shooting in the stand and ill bet you are NOT BENDING AT THE WAIST. when you shoot from above, start with you proper form straight and level, anchor in .... then bend from the waist without moving anything else. this should help. dont forget the arrow will ALWAYS be high from above......


This was my thought too. If you drop your bow arm and do not bend at the waist, it changes the way your upper body is in relation to the bow changing your anchor.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like TP


----------

